# 2" drain in sink for garbage disposal?



## robhag (Nov 21, 2008)

Got a small 13" copper prep sink in a kitchen island with a 2" drain. Anybody know of a company selling garbage disposals to fit 2" drains? If not, any ideas of how to apply a 3" disposal to a 2" drain opening? Thx.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

Disposals are from the devil. All they do is give you plumbing problems. I would not install a disposal and put the peelings and such in the garbage or compost heap.


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

I've never understood the concept of disposals, I'm thinking somewhere there has to be a plumber holding the patent on them, anyway, with all the adapters out there, you should be able to get a reducer to make your connections.


----------



## kerronelm (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm bumping this - I have the same problem. Just ordered two SS sinks online (don't like the ones in the stores with the pre-drilled faucet holes...) and they have 2" drain holes.

Anyone seen/heard of adapting a disposal to a smaller drain hole???


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

I doubt it.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

I second that alan.....:yes:


----------



## imager1 (Apr 25, 2012)

where can i start to look for an adapter to go from 2 inch to 3 1/2 opening?


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

Plasma cutter and a tig welder would be my guess! :laughing:


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

I wish someone would delete this thread. Are people not reading the responses?

If one exists, i've never seen it. I have no idea where you can get it, because i've never seen one.

:huh:


----------

